# Blue Rams and Flag Cichlids?



## kamanut (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey--so I'm going to eventually have 2 Blue Rams and 2 Flag Cichlids in a 3 ft. 58 gallon tank, with 3 Pearl Gouramis, 8 Cherry Barbs, 6 Cories, and 8 Flame Tetras. I was wondering, from people that have had any of the cichlids before, what specific things should I know about them? Is there anything special I should do for them? Would there be any way I could breed any of my cichlids? If so, what would I have to do (I'm sure it would have to be something amazing, with all the other fish in there!) Also, my pH is around 7.4 or a little lower possibly (I only have the high-range test kit). Thanks--any info is appreciated!


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

I have owned both a GBR and flag cichid (assuming you're referring to Laetacara curviceps).

I used to keep a curviceps cichlid in a 10 gallon, but he was very aggressive for such a small fish. He would nip at my cories all the time (I only had two cories...and in a 10 gal - one of my mistakes). The cories didn't really seem too bothered, but it really annoyed me. He was very shy when I first bought him, but became the king of the tank within weeks. Then I bought a GBR and put him in the same tank (BAD mistake. I was young and didn't know any better). Anyways, the curviceps turned his attention away from the cories and began picking on my new GBR. I wasn't really sure what to do, so I bought some small clay pots as hiding spots. The GBR was far too curious and outgoing to take shelter. He put up with the curviceps for quite awhile. They locked lips alot. At this point, I was hoping they would simply stop fighting - but that would be asking for a miracle. 

Some weeks later, the curviceps died for unknown reasons, and my GBR was left alone to frolic with the cories. He NEVER bothered them. I'm not sure if maybe he was just a nice fish, or if all GBR's were peaceful. All I knew is that he wasn't as nasty as the curviceps cichlid. Of course, he died a few months later for unknown reasons as well. I attributed that loss to me not putting enough of my time into that tank (I did get lazy with water changes, and GBR's aren't the most resilient fish). I can't really tell you if they will be compatible with one another, but you're keeping them in a 58 gal, and as long as they have enough room to keep distance and establish their own territories, there shouldn't be a problem.

I doubt many aquarists have kept the two types of cichlids together, but that's probably because curviceps cichlids aren't really common in any fish store. I'm not sure why. They have beautiful coloration when the light hits them right.


----------



## kamanut (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks--also...if either one of my breeds of cichlids won't work, please suggest some other readily available, fairly cheap ($10 or less), hardy ones that would be compatible with my other fish.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

I believe that they will be fine together. Both will attempt to establish a territory, but should have more than enough room in your 3ft tank. Also, just be sure to plant heavily and have alot of hiding spots. That should help prevent any serious aggression.


----------



## kamanut (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks so much! Are they both pretty hardy types of fish?


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

Flag cichlids are hardy. GBR's - not so much. 

Make sure you pick out healthy fish and keep up with water changes, and you shouldn't run into problems.


----------



## kamanut (Jul 26, 2007)

Ok awesome--as long as I get my tank cycled properly, I don't usually have problems. Do you think it would be a good idea to get as many blue rams as the pet store has and wait until I see two have paired off before giving the rest back to the store, or should I just get 2 that look like a pair?


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

i would just pick out a pair. most cichlids, espacially americans, are easy to sex. males are normally more colorful with longer fins and femals are less colorful with shorter, more rounded fins. i find this to be quiter reliable for my bolivian ram. my lfs has a female that i want to buy for my male. she has really short, rounded fins where as the other male in the tank and my male are really brightly colored and have fin extendions on their tails and dorsal fins.


----------



## kamanut (Jul 26, 2007)

Ok thanks for the help! Any other tips on keeping these cichlids?


----------

